# Picked up a new toy, Kel-Tec SUB-2000



## Jim

Neat little 9mm plinker. It takes glock mags. I need to find me some pre-ban 17 and 33 round magazines for it. Anyone have one of these?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bateman

My buddy bought one and it is a hoot. Brought all my Glock mags with me and had a good time. Really fun gun.


----------



## Bateman

FYI, not sure on your local laws, but you can buy 30 rounders brand new. Local gun shop has them here.


----------



## DaleH

I have one ... using the Sig mag release as that also works with CZ magazines and since I have a pre-ban (Mass law) CZ-75B in 9mm ... I have a ton of high-cap mags for it.

Mine has been flawlessly reliable - zero stoppages or failures to feed or eject - and is accurate. I admittedly had a hard time getting my face way down on the stock for the cheek hold that 'too low' rear sight aperture requires, so I added the 'swing away' red-dot mount by Midwest Industries. It is de bomb!

I also don't have a picture of it, but I added 2 Kydex mag holders up on the foregrip, one on each side ...* giving me 48-rounds ready to go!*

*NOTE there is also a good (but older) article on these as a PDF attached *- as a separate document - take a look!


----------



## onthewater102

Wait...you can get that in tax-a-chusetts but my little ruger 22/45 is considered an assault weapon in CT????

Pistol caliber carbines are much more fun for plinking than rimfires. Not that future generations of CT residents will ever know that.


----------



## overboard

Buddy of mine has one, my advice to you is to single load it and not use a hi capacity mag., you will find out why I am giving you that advice! :lol: 
Enjoy! 
I reload for a .223 and LOVE the guys that go to the local range with their AR's, they tend to keep me and another buddy in a good supply of once fired brass for ours! :lol:


----------



## Bateman

Whew I do feel for you guys and some of your local gun laws. Alabama has spoiled me. 

I contemplated putting my built 10/22 “snake charmer” in the safe and using one of these for camping/boating. The KT just wasn’t quite as surgical as my rimfire. I love how they fold up and im a Glock fanboy so I had all the mags I needed haha. 

I was impressed with the accuracy.


----------



## ncfishin

I got one of the new Ruger PC carbine takedowns a few months ago. I love it. It feels like you are shooting a rimfire, and very accurate. I went ahead and bought a Glock 17 to compliment it. I've never owned a Glock, but G17 mags are out there, and a lot cheaper than my go to M&P's. Never shot the Keltec sub, but own the 22mag PMR. I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## ncfishin

By the way, I got the Glock with the blue label program. Expires on labor day. All you need is a copy of your DD214. The blue labels are normally for active duty or retirees only. Got almost a hundred dollars off.


----------



## lovedr79

you can still buy the high capacity glock mags. you can even get the 50 round drum mag for them. https://www.glockstore.com/Glock-9MM-50RD-Drum-Magazine


----------



## Bateman

I think local law was more the reason for pre ban mag talk. 

My local gun store has them hanging on the wall. Right next to the Barrett .50 and the full autos


----------



## Jim

In MA you cant buy those magazines unless they are pre-ban. New ones are of no use to us here in this crappy State.


----------



## Bateman

If any of you guys ever get down this way and want to turn some money into smoke and loud noises give me a shout. It's decently hard to find anyone that wants to hit the range or farm nowadays, but I thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## onthewater102

But you can have a collapsible stock and a pistol grip on a semi-auto in MA? 

Aren't those 2 components that turn plastic and metal into evil man killing black guns in every lib-tard jurisdiction?


----------



## DaleH

onthewater102 said:


> But you can have a collapsible stock and a pistol grip on a semi-auto in MA?


Only PRE-BAN (pre-1994 ASB) for those configurations ... don’t you feel safer?


----------



## Jim

DaleH said:


> onthewater102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can have a collapsible stock and a pistol grip on a semi-auto in MA?
> 
> 
> 
> Only PRE-BAN (pre-1994 ASB) for those configurations ... don’t you feel safer?
Click to expand...


Exactly! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

Jim - all you have to do is send a check and some stickers or have the item sent to my house. returned to your address in a plain brown box from "Mike's Bar, Grill and Garage III"


----------



## ncfishin

Sounds like yall boys need to relocate! Just be sure to leave the dummies behind! :beer:


----------



## Jim

ncfishin said:


> Sounds like yall boys need to relocate! Just be sure to leave the dummies behind! :beer:



Working on it, a few more years!


----------



## ncfishin

Here's a pic of my carbine, new Glock combo, in case you guys thought I was full of it. :lol: By the way, all those mags are current production, and legal here in North Cacalack.


----------



## ncfishin

You can go through a bulk pack of ammo pretty quick. Great fun.


----------



## ncfishin

Busted a couple of hunds out last week with the combo. Tons of fun. Cans have no chance!


----------



## Jim

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncfishin

I got a deal today on a used g43 that was basically new. It came with the two factory 6 round mags, plus three +2 extended Hyve mags. Too good of a deal to pass up. These glocks are starting to grow on me. Getting ready to bust a few out the baby glock when the rain eases up.


----------

